# Georgetown to Lake Tahoe route?



## redmr2_man (Dec 22, 2009)

Hey folks,

I'm trying to plan a route from folsom to tahoe. I'm good from folsom/salmon falls or rescue to lotus / Marshall grade from coloma into georgetown.

From georgetown I take wentworth springs upto Loon Lake.

I'm fine with folsom to ice house, but where do I go from here? Is there a route? I'm eyeing strava and google maps and it doesn't look like anything. I don't really mind where I pop out at lake tahoe, but I'd like a solid route.

Can anyone help suggest a route? The farthest I've been is just before loon lake. I'd like to have a route set before I start exploring. I'm not opposed to some light dirt trekking on the road bike, but I'd like to keep under a mile of HAB or under 5mi of dirt/rock, as slow going in the heat takes it outta ya.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## redmr2_man (Dec 22, 2009)

well I called a few locals and they all said the only route is mtn biking the rubicon to tahoe. They said you've gotta detour via ice house road towards US 50 and go from there. 

I was hoping for something not on the maps, but I guess it isn't possible. Oh well, plenty of other fun roads!


----------

